# Heads Up Aldi Sunday



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Straps at £3.99 and 15 styles to choose from. Wear a mask and no one will ever know you shop there. :batman: Sample picture below. Apparently they have metal, rubber and leather. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll go on my old smackhead bike and keep my hood up, do you think I'll get away with it ??

:biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> I'll go on my old smackhead bike and keep my hood up, do you think I'll get away with it ??
> 
> :biggrin:


Bloody funny I was thinking of you when I posted this........................................ artytime:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bill is even worse than me, he knows immediately when Big M tries to mug him off with the cheapo no name pound shop dog biscuits and comes to see Dad as he knows he'll get the real deal.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

My Gran says its the Marks and Sparks for posh fawk she met a new boy friend in there called Bruce said he is a gam old bloke :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> My Gran says its the Marks and Sparks for posh fawk she met a new boy friend in there called Bruce said he is a gam old bloke :yes:


Our Markies was a bit of a thoroughfare from the car park to the main shopping centre and it was always worth a wander through just to see the oldie knobbers that thought they were a cut above scrapping over the cut price whoopsies, would you really if you genuinely had a few quids. A popular place for Big M to be "A Bit Council". She's absolutely tenacious, all in, no holds barred when it comes to a bit of cheap M&S, takes on all comers and rarely loses out. Hence why I wasn't in the least bit worried about throwing her onto a charity grudge match with Brucie Boy. There would only have been one winner and it wouldn't have been Bruce

:laugh: :laugh:

I've just had a look in the fridge to sort out some scran for a snack and noticed she's been today










:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > My Gran says its the Marks and Sparks for posh fawk she met a new boy friend in there called Bruce said he is a gam old bloke :yes:
> ...


 :biggrin: she did well as Brucie would say..."I'm the leader of the pack which makes me such a lucky jack. And here they are, they're so appealing, OK dollies do your dealing." But not this time eh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

cant let go eh?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bruce said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > cant let go eh?




*1*


Bruce 
72


*2*


BondandBigM 
32


*3*


William_Wilson 
20


*4*


mcb2007 
18


*5*


mach 0.0013137


Don't you think it's a bit ironic that you're where you mocked and despised me for being

And even then you're still whinging like a kid that's had their sweeties taken off them

I don't know

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


oh yes the irony,difference i don't care and you are really missing the point, but seriously are you going to let it go or do we start again? just pretend i don't exist and i will return the favour, or i am happy to kick off again your call :watch:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

hANDBAGS AGAIN?

:whistling:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

*yawn*


----------

